# Nationalpark Bike-Marathon Scuol 2011



## SwissAustro (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute

Dieses jahr findet der Nationalpark-Bikemarathon zum 10 mal in Scoul statt.
Möchte hier gerne einen Threat zum diesjährigen Marathon öffnen.
Wer ist alles dabei, Erfahrungen austauschen, Tips und viels mehr sollen hier disskutiert werden...
Für mich wird's das erste mal sein, und zwar auf der Langstrecke.

Für alle die sich nichts unter diesm Marathon vorstellen können, nachfolgend der Facebook-link...

Also bis dann...

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=37114566350


----------



## SwissAustro (28. Juni 2011)

Das Datum rückt immer näher und leider immer noch keine Kommentare ???? 
Halllooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. Juni 2011)

Gibts denn Fragen?


----------



## makleki (29. Juni 2011)

leider klappt es zeitlich dieses Jahr nicht. War 2009 dabei auf der Langstrecke - war ein supertolles Erlebnis, top Organisation, gewaltige Landschaften und steile Schiebepassagen (Chachauna).
Viel Spass


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juni 2011)

makleki schrieb:


> leider klappt es zeitlich dieses Jahr nicht. War 2009 dabei auf der Langstrecke - war ein supertolles Erlebnis, top Organisation, gewaltige Landschaften und steile Schiebepassagen (Chachauna).
> Viel Spass



Genau so ist es!


----------



## elrond (29. Juni 2011)

makleki schrieb:


> leider klappt es zeitlich dieses Jahr nicht. War 2009 dabei auf der Langstrecke - war ein supertolles Erlebnis, top Organisation, gewaltige Landschaften und steile Schiebepassagen (Chachauna).
> Viel Spass


Stimmt 100%! Du hast nur das häßliche Teilnehmertrikot vergessen.


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2011)

Haben wir alle die unerfreulichen Wellen am Ende verdrängt? Da zeigt das Streckenprofil nicht die ganze Wahrheit.  Die wollten gar nicht mehr enden.


----------



## tommy4500 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei. 104'er Strecke.

Ist ziemlich hart bei den Schweizern mitzufahren habe ich letztes Jahr in Grindelwald gemerkt 

Am Sonntag fahre ich als Vorbereitung den Keiler lang.


----------



## bikec (5. August 2011)

wie ist denn die Strecke so fahrtechnisch aufgebaut?


----------



## scooter_werner (5. August 2011)

Der obere Teil der ersten Abfahrt ist ein bisschen technischer (kleinere felsige Absätze, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann), war aber selbst für mich als mittelmäßiger Abfahrer alles fahrbar. Dann viel Schotter bis rauf zum Chaschauna. 

Dort im oberen Teil Schiebepassage und auf den ersten paar hundert hm bergab ein schmaler, steiler Pfad mit engen Serpentinen, der ja nach Wetter und Anzahl der Leute, die vor Dir durch sind, auch ziemlich sumpfig wird. Da habe ich einiges runter geschoben. 

Unten dann erst Wiesengelände mit einigen tiefen Stellen, später aber nur noch Schotter und Teer. 

Die technischen Passagen machen insgesamt nur sehr wenige % der Strecke aus.


----------



## bikec (5. August 2011)

dank dir. laut youtube sieht das flowig aus  aber auch steil und eng. na mal gucken  sieht auf jeden fall interessant aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwissAustro (5. August 2011)

Bin gestern mal den den ersten Berg (pass costainas) von scuol aus gefahren. 28 km stetig bergauf (1150 hm). Da kann man schon schön Gas geben, da es nie wirklich steil wird... Fahr zeit 1.5 Stunden


----------



## scooter_werner (6. August 2011)

bikec schrieb:


> dank dir. laut youtube sieht das flowig aus  aber auch steil und eng. na mal gucken  sieht auf jeden fall interessant aus.



Hab das Wichtigste noch vergessen: der Trail zwischen Döss Radond und Alpisella ist episch und der absolute Hammer. Zuerst Wiesentrail dann handtuchschmaler kurviger Trail, zuerst erdiger Untergrund, dann entlang eines felsigen Bachbetts in ständigem Auf- und Ab mit richig Flow.


----------



## bikec (6. August 2011)

Mensch, wenn ich das so höre schmerzt es richtig, dass ich doch nicht teilnehmen kann ... Freundin muss arbeiten und danach geht es ins Ötztal - hätte praktisch auf dem Weg gelegen. Auf steht für nächstes Jahr dann auf der Agenda


----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2011)

Bin Teile der Strecke gerade abgefahren. Am ersten Pass (Costainas)ist der Weg "saniert" worden. Ist jetzt nur noch steil, keine felsigen Abschnitte mehr. Das Val Mora episch und jetzt auch mit einfach fahrbarer Brücke. Toll und komplett fahrbar.

Die weitere Strecke aus meiner Erinnerungen  von den bisherigen Befahrungen in den letzten Jahren:

Der Alpisella ist nur tiefer Schotter. Die Abfahrt am Chaschauna ist erst eine tiefe Rinne und IMHO nicht einfach. Aber im schlimmsten Fall muss man hat halt ein paar Meter schieben.  Hat man ja bergauf geübt ;-)

Alles in allem: Tolles Erlebnis!!!! 

Robert


----------



## MichiVeith (18. August 2011)

Cool.
Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich das Ding dieses Jahr mal mach.
Würd gern mit meinem alten 1990er Wicked Fat Chance (mit Canties, 140er Vorbau und Daumenschalthebeln) fahren, der auch schon mehrmals den Grand Raid überstanden hat. 
Alles, was hier so über die Strecke geschrieben wurde, sollte mir dann keine Angst machen, oder?!?
Könnte ansonsten natürlich auch was Frontgefedertes mit anständigen Bremsen oder aber nen 301er nehmen, was allerdings deutlich weniger "Soul-Riding"-Faktor hat.

Wie sind da die Meinungen?!? Brauchts wirklich unbedingt Bremsen und Federung für die Strecke??

Danke schonmal vorwech!
Miguel


----------



## Catsoft (18. August 2011)

Wenn du damit in den letzten Jahren den GRC überlebt hast, bauchst du keine Angst zu haben. Die Abfahrt vom Chaschauna könnte blöd sein, aber auch die geht vorbei....
Ich werde beim nächsten Mal auch das HT nehmen.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (19. August 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Startplatz für die Jauer-Strecke abzugeben? Inzwischen sind die Preise ja durch den starken Franken jenseits von gut und böse. Wenn ja bitte PN an mich.


----------



## SwissAustro (19. August 2011)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand einen Startplatz für die Jauer-Strecke abzugeben? Inzwischen sind die Preise ja durch den starken Franken jenseits von gut und böse. Wenn ja bitte PN an mich.


 

4 Bier weniger am Abend... dann hast die Differenz wieder drinn ...


----------



## mauntzy (19. August 2011)

@Swiss: Wenns so einfach wäre ;-)
Konnte leider erst kurzfristig mir Scuol einrichten, die Preise sind jetzt enorm. Fahre danach gleich weiter an den Gardasee und vielleicht trink ich dort dann auch mal ein Bier.

So hoffe ich, dass vielleicht doch noch jemand nicht kann, der eher gemeldet hat.

Wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich auch mit der Familie in den Winterurlaub in die Schweiz, aber bei dem derzeitigen Kurs, kann man das vergessen.


----------



## SwissAustro (19. August 2011)

mauntzy schrieb:


> @Swiss: Wenns so einfach wäre ;-)
> Konnte leider erst kurzfristig mir Scuol einrichten, die Preise sind jetzt enorm. Fahre danach gleich weiter an den Gardasee und vielleicht trink ich dort dann auch mal ein Bier.
> 
> So hoffe ich, dass vielleicht doch noch jemand nicht kann, der eher gemeldet hat.
> ...


 

Ist ja eigentlich kein Thema für dieses Forum..., aber, man diskutiert in der Schweiz bereits über Milliardenschwere Staatliche Unterstützungen für die Gastronomie, damit diese die  Preise nach unten anpassen kann.... Der Schweiz fehlen mitlerweile die Touristen...

Kannst also noch Hoffnung haben.

Kann auf Datasport eigentlich nicht in Euro zahlen?


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2011)

Weiter OT: Wir waren im Vinschgau im Urlaub. Den einen Tag sind wir rüber nach Scuol und haben Kaffee getrunken. Bein nächsten Mal haben wir unseren Kaffee erst nach passieren der Grenze nach Italien (Lago di Fraelle) getrunken 

Robert


----------



## SwissAustro (20. August 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Weiter OT: Wir waren im Vinschgau im Urlaub. Den einen Tag sind wir rüber nach Scuol und haben Kaffee getrunken. Bein nächsten Mal haben wir unseren Kaffee erst nach passieren der Grenze nach Italien (Lago di Fraelle) getrunken
> 
> Robert


 

War heut auch mal kurz in Italien 
Bin die Teilstrecke von Livignio über den Caschaunapass bis Zernez gefahren.... Leck mich am A....
Ist ein hübsches Berglein

p.s.. Dose Cola auf dem Pass (Italien) 2.50 Euro
Kaffe in Scuol vermutlich 4,20 Franken....
Da weiss man was man hat, smile...


----------



## Southbike (27. August 2011)

hat hier heute Nacht  in der Zentralschweiz bis teils auf 1800hm runtergeschneit. Bin ja gespannt, ob der Marathon heute dann überhaupt über den Caschaunapass  gefahren wird


----------



## SwissAustro (27. August 2011)

Southbike schrieb:


> hat hier heute Nacht  in der Zentralschweiz bis teils auf 1800hm runtergeschneit. Bin ja gespannt, ob der Marathon heute dann überhaupt über den Caschaunapass  gefahren wird


 

Was soll ich sagen... der Wettergut hat wol gedacht, er müsse mal zeigen was man so alles im August an Wetter machen kann...
Das Rennen wurde nach ca. 4,5 Stunden abgebrochen...
War mitten im Schneesturm richtung Caschaunapass als mir immer mehr Biker entgegenkahmen.. Hab dann auch umgedreht und dann irgendwann in irgendeiner Beiz in Livigno mit Schüttelfrost meine Heissi Schoki getrunken... Vor lauter Zittern konnte ich kaum die Tasse halten, smile...
War schon ne grenzwertige Erfahrung heute....
Das bisschen Gewitter nach einer Stunde und das lächerliche Hageln und Graupelschauer auf den Pässen davor haben wir ja noch locker weggesteckt... smile...
Na ja... nächstes Jahr.
Allen Gratulation, die vor Schliessung den Caschaunapass passiert haben und das Rennen beenden konnten.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## susanna34 (28. August 2011)

Hallo... ich lebe noch - ich bin mitgefahren - es war eine extreme Erfahrung. Um ca. 13 Uhr 12 km vor dem Ziel bin ich ausgestiegen - meine Hände und Füsse waren nicht mehr zu spüren - ich bin in die nächste Ortschaft und habe dort ein Hotel gefunden, diese haben mir und einem anderen Teilnehmer sofort eine Dusche zur Verfügung gestellt....Ich habe die Strecke 47 km gewählt, da wir erst um 10.15 Uhr gestartet sind - sind wir die ganze Zeit im Regen gefahren. Regen, Hagel, starker Wind und beim Ausstieg waren es noch 5 Grad und danach kam der Schnee ----- ein Wahnsinn....


----------



## downhill69 (20. April 2012)

Ich war letzen Herbst 2011 eine Woche in Sent bei Scuol im Engadin und habe 5 tolle Bike Touren gemacht.
  Wir nächtigten oberhalb von Scuol, in Sent  wo das günstige Backpacker Hotel Swissroof mitten im Dorf steht. Es ist einfach, sehr sauber und es hat in jeder Preisklasse Zimmer. Mein  drei Kollegen haten im 4er Mehrbettzimmer nur CHF  36.- bezahlt und ich im 2er Zimmer mit eigenem Bad 65.- inkl. Frühstück etc. Sie sind da echt nett und haben gute Tipps bezüglich der Bike Touren in der Region.  Ein abschliessbarer Fahrradkeller und Werkzeug ist auch vorhanden. Zusätzlich kann man wenn man günstig Ferien machen will die Küche mitnutzen. Wir kochten an drei Abenden selber, an einem nutzen wir den Grill vom Swissroof und zweimal sind wir auswärts gegangen. Am Abend in der Küche trifft man sich und tauscht sich mit anderen Gästen über Touren aus oder liest ein Buch vor dem Cheminee. Der Kaffe oder Cappuccino kostet im Backpacker Hotel Swissroof auch nur CHF 2.50 und das Bier CHF 3.- zusätzlich hat man von der Sonnenterrasse eine  atemberaubende Aussicht talaufwärts in die Bergen. Das Frühstücksbuffet ist einfach aber gut, mit Müsli, Osaft, Cafe, Tee, frischem Brot, Joghurt und Käse. Wir werden dieses Jahr wieder nach Sent fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (16. Oktober 2012)

Moin!
Mal was ganz anderes: Für meine Frau suche ich ein Trikot in S, am liebsten im Tausch gegen XS (ungetragen). Hat sich auf die Ausgabe verlassen, aber es hat leider nicht gepasst. Mist wenn man das in Hamburg feststellt.

Robert


----------



## EDA (22. August 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich werde dieses Jahr die Vallader Strecke mitfahren. Könntet ihr mit Tipps zu Reifenwahl und Verpflegung geben? 
Ich plane mit dem Rocket Ron Evo Pacestar 2013 zu fahren. Ist er pannensicher genug? 
Wie gut ist die Verpflegung. Wie viel Flaschenkapazität und Riegel/ Gels sollte man mitnehmen? 
Danke vorab!


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2013)

Wir waren letztes Jahr mit RoRo/RaRa in 2.1 auf HTs unterwegs. War OK.... Kritisch sind IMHO der Alpisella, aber da ist man eher langsam und kann die dicken Brocken umsteuern und der untere Teil nach dem Chaschauna. Der ist schnell und teilweise ruppig. Wir hatten da eindeutig zuviel Luft drin (ca. 1,9-2 Bar bei 80 KG im meinem Fall) und folglich nur Probleme mit den Armen 

Ach so, wir fahren Latexschläuche.


----------



## sworks2013 (24. August 2013)

Bin schon die lange Strecke 139 km gefahren. Spezi Epic Fully Mit Rocket Ron vorne und Racing Ralph hinten. Die Verpflegungsposten haben von allem genug, verschiedene Elektrolyt Getränke, Riegel, Gels von Sponser. Ausser du willst deine eigene Marke. Dann sicher pro Stunde ein Riegel oder Gel und viel trinken. Vor dem Aufstieg zum Chaschauna in Livigno (Verpflegungsposten) nochmal kräftig die Speicher füllen! Viel Spass


----------



## EDA (24. August 2013)

Danke für die Tipps. 
Ich werde auch die längste Strecke mit dem Epic und dem Rocket Ron fahren. Wenn es bei Dir gut funktioniert hat, ist das ja ein positives Omen. 

Das Höhenprofil der Strecke lässt vermuten, dass es nach dem Chaschauna relativ leicht ist. Ist das korrekt und man kann ab da nochmal angreifen, oder droht man dann zu überdrehen, weil vielleicht noch der ein oder andere Zacken kommt?


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2013)

EDA schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Ich werde auch die längste Strecke mit dem Epic und dem Rocket Ron fahren. Wenn es bei Dir gut funktioniert hat, ist das ja ein positives Omen.
> 
> Das Höhenprofil der Strecke lässt vermuten, dass es nach dem Chaschauna relativ leicht ist. Ist das korrekt und man kann ab da nochmal angreifen, oder droht man dann zu überdrehen, weil vielleicht noch der ein oder andere Zacken kommt?



Das Höhenprofil täuscht! Das ist ein ätzendes auf und ab, wenn du eh schon auf dem Zahnfleisch kriechst.


----------



## sworks2013 (25. August 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das Höhenprofil täuscht! Das ist ein ätzendes auf und ab, wenn du eh schon auf dem Zahnfleisch kriechst.


Nach der Abfahrt von der Chaschauna ist es ein ständiges auf und ab (viele Zacken) und es zieht sich unendlich lang. Mir kam es jedenfalls so vor. Wünsche dir alles gute und viel Spass!


----------



## Lateralus (27. Oktober 2013)

Postet dochmal was über den Marathon von vor einigen Wochen. Überlege, nächstes Jahr im Sommerurlaub (wahrscheinlich Flims!) nen Abstecher für den Mara (kurze Distanz!) zu machen.


----------



## Peter88 (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Kurzstrecke steigt in livigno in die Runde ein.
Nach einen etwa 15min langen Flachstück steht schon der chaschauna pass an. Ein echt krasser anstieg!
Ich hatte dort meinen 2ten platten und dann auf einen freund gewartet und konnte somit ein wenig beobachten..
Die meisten der top 10 der langstrecke konnten bis auf 100m komplett fahren.. Die meisten! sterblichen habe aber quasi komplett geschoben. Ich denke man braucht dann etwa 90min für den anstieg 
Wenn man sich an dem pass nicht schon komplett verausgabt hat ist der rest der strecke nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dieses Jahr die lange Strecke gefahren. Die Zweitlängste startet in Fuldera. Schöner Startpunkt. Die Drittlängste startet in Livigno. Dort zu starten finde ich ungünstig, denn Dein Rennen beginnt quasi mit einer ca. 600 hm Wanderung. Ich habe dafür ca. 45 Minuten gebraucht. Die kurze Strecke mit Start nach diesem Pass ist recht unspektakulär. Lateralus, ich empfehle Dir den Start in Fuldera. Ansonsten top Organistation, Zuschauer und die Strecke rollt super. Die Verpflegung war auch erstklassig. Was natürlich etwas kompliziert ist, ist das Shutteln zu den Startpunkten, sofern man nicht die lange Strecke fährt.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Bald ist es wieder soweit und ich bin dabei. Wer noch?

Robert


----------



## sworks2013 (4. Juli 2014)

Bin immer noch am überlegen...


----------



## Benji (19. August 2014)

ich bin auch mit einem kollegem dabei, langstrecke! gibt es irgendwo eine übersicht in welchem abstand die verpflegungsstellen sind. auf der karte habe ich 7 gezählt. reicht eine trinkflasche oder doch lieber zwei nehmen??

Gruß b


----------



## Catsoft (19. August 2014)

Bei dem Wetter zur Zeit sollte eine reichen. Ich bekomme eh nicht mehr an den Rahmen. Wobei bei Hitze sind zwei besser, gerade hinten raus kann es auf der Sonnenseite sehr heiß werden.

Wobei, wenn das Wetter so bleibt spar ich mir´s. Dafür ist die Anreise aus Hamburg einfach zu weit.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2014)

Benji schrieb:


> ich bin auch mit einem kollegem dabei, langstrecke! gibt es irgendwo eine übersicht in welchem abstand die verpflegungsstellen sind. auf der karte habe ich 7 gezählt. reicht eine trinkflasche oder doch lieber zwei nehmen??
> 
> Gruß b



Das ist bekannt?

http://www.bike-marathon.com/service/informationen/downloads.html

Verpflegungsplan.pdf ?

Aber musst Du selber wissen, wieviel Du so brauchst. Ist doch individuell verschieden.



Catsoft schrieb:


> Wobei, wenn das Wetter so bleibt spar ich mir´s. Dafür ist die Anreise aus Hamburg einfach zu weit.



Das ist diesen Sommer nur legitim. V.a. da schlechtes Wetter in Scuol eventuell Rennabbruch bedeutet. Ich werde selber wohl einen auf Kurzanmeldung machen, habe aber auch von Garmisch aus eine kürzere Anreise. Allerdings heißt das auch sehr, sehr früh aufstehen bei der Startzeit.

Da ich bisher immer vor Ort genächtigt habe, kann jemand was zur Parkplatzsituation sagen. Auf der Homepage finde ich nichts. Zudem, gibt es morgens auch so ewig lange Schlangen bei der Startnummernausgabe? Oder ist der Schweizer da besser organisiert? Jede Minute mehr Schlaf wäre traumhaft.

Ansonsten Wetterbricht beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (19. August 2014)

Ich nächtige immer in Nauders. Die Parkplatzsituation war bisher immer entspannt auf der Wiese. Ich muss schon Donnerstag anreisen. Wird also nur bei guter Vorhersage was... Dieses Jahr ist echt frustrierend


----------



## EDA (19. August 2014)

Die Parkplatzsituation ist entspannt. Ich würde immer 2 Flaschen mitnehmen,  falls eine anfällt. Reichen würde aber eine. An den Verpflegungen gibt es Iso von Sponser. Würde ich vorher testen. Alternativ gibt es auch Flaschen mit Wasser.


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2014)

Bei der Wettervorhersage braucht du nur den Deckel von der Flasche aufzudrehen um sie aufzufüllen


----------



## Benji (22. August 2014)

@__Stefan__ : danke, das habe ich gesucht!

@Catsoft : jetzt mal nicht so pessimisitisch, die vorhersage für freitag und samstag sind doch garnicht so schlecht 
http://www.bergfex.ch/scuol/wetter/


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2014)

na ja, ich war 2011 dabei, als das Rennen wegen Gewitter, Hagel und Schnee mittendrin abgebrochen wurde. Geht halt auf fast 3000 m rauf. Und bei der Saukälte momentan. Damals war die Vorhersage eigentlich auch nicht soooo schlecht. Bei der Salzkammergut Trophy habe ich auch schon einen Abbruch mitgemacht. Ich darf pessimistisch sein


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2014)

Ich hab den Abbruch beim Dolomiti mitgemacht, da gehts nicht so hoch rauf und die Wettervorhersage war auch nicht solo schlecht. Und auch wenn das Wetter am Tag nicht so schlecht ist, die Strecke kann durch die Nässe ganz schon schwer werden. ob´s dann für das Zeitlimit in Livigno reicht?


----------



## Benji (24. August 2014)

Salzkammergut war ich auch dabei als abgebrochen wurde. Ich bleibe aber bei meiner positiven Sicht. Die Schneefallgrenze geht die Woche systematisch hoch. Ich bin guter Dinge. Hauptsache von oben trocken 

Gruß b


----------



## minihbmichi (25. August 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich hab den Abbruch beim Dolomiti mitgemacht, da gehts nicht so hoch rauf und die Wettervorhersage war auch nicht solo schlecht. Und auch wenn das Wetter am Tag nicht so schlecht ist, die Strecke kann durch die Nässe ganz schon schwer werden. ob´s dann für das Zeitlimit in Livigno reicht?


Ich suche schon ewig die Zeitlimits, wo findest Du denn die ?


----------



## minihbmichi (25. August 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich hab den Abbruch beim Dolomiti mitgemacht, da gehts nicht so hoch rauf und die Wettervorhersage war auch nicht solo schlecht. Und auch wenn das Wetter am Tag nicht so schlecht ist, die Strecke kann durch die Nässe ganz schon schwer werden. ob´s dann für das Zeitlimit in Livigno reicht?


Ich suche schon ewig die Zeitlimits, wo findest Du denn die ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. August 2014)

Seite 12 im Programmheft (Homepage-Startseite, rechts unteen, ISSUU Publikation)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minihbmichi (25. August 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Seite 12 im Programmheft (Homepage-Startseite, rechts unteen, ISSUU Publikation)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316514


Danke, in das Heft habe ich nicht geschaut, nur ewig auf der webseite


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2014)

Die Wettervorhersage macht mich wahnsinnig :-( Gestern sollte noch die Sonne scheinen, heute ist Dauerregen vorhergesagt....


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. August 2014)

wer sagt Dauerregen vorraus?

wetter.com




meteoblue.com





meteoschweiz





Heute morgen hat es bei uns im Landkreis GAP 2°C gehabt ... brrrrrrrrrrrr ... August!!!


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2014)

IlMeteo von heute morgen. Gestern sah es dort noch gut aus.

Wir reisen an und sind dabei!


----------



## sworks2013 (25. August 2014)

Warm anziehen definitiv.


----------



## baloo (26. August 2014)

na ja Wettertechnisch noch alle optionen offen!


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. August 2014)

also die Vorhersagen aus Tirol und Italien schauen ja so richtig bitter aus:

Livignio:




ORF Tirol:


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2014)

Denke auch, dass wir morgen klarer sehen...


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. August 2014)

angemeldet; so lange es nicht durchgehend schifft, passt es ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiedereinstieg (27. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

wisst ihr wo man die .GPX Daten finden kann für die 66Km Variante? Habe bisher nur die grosse Runde gefunden

Danke


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. August 2014)

einfach unter den jeweiligen Strecken? ;-)

http://www.bike-marathon.com/teilnehmerinfos-anmeldung/strecken/livignasco-66-km.html


----------



## Benji (27. August 2014)

Ich fahr morgen schon los um mich an die Höhe zu gewöhnen ;-) 

Allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und sturzfreies durchkommen!

b


----------



## Catsoft (27. August 2014)

Wir werden uns morgen auch auf den (weiten) Weg machen....  Hoffen wir mal das Beste!


----------



## baloo (28. August 2014)

Gestern Abend auch noch nachgemeldet. Allen viel Spass und gutes Rennen!


----------



## wiedereinstieg (29. August 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> einfach unter den jeweiligen Strecken? ;-)
> 
> http://www.bike-marathon.com/teilnehmerinfos-anmeldung/strecken/livignasco-66-km.html




Sorry, in der Hektik ist das entgangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiedereinstieg (29. August 2014)

Das Wetter heute war ja schon der Hammer! Daumen drücken, dass auch morgen es so bleibt...


Sturzfreies fahren und gutes Ankomen allerseits, mehr wünsch ich uns nicht


----------



## wiedereinstieg (29. August 2014)

Da das Wetter doch umgeschlagen hat: war jemand beim Briefing? Gab es Neues, Wissensnotwendiges?


----------



## Benji (31. August 2014)

Das war ja ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Zum Glück sturzfrei durchgekommen, dafür musste das Material leiden und der Körper fühlt sich jetzt nach 2 Wochen Wellnessurlaub an. Das Wetter war ja solala, hätte sicher schlimmer kommen können, aber einige Passagen waren echt heftig.


----------



## minihbmichi (31. August 2014)

Ja war super bis auf den Regen ich fand am heftigsten die Almwiesen 
GRAND RAID ist aber viel schwieriger


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. August 2014)

na ja, hat halt 1000 hm mehr und das Schiebestück ist ekelhafter. Aber sonst doch ziemlich gleich, man fährt ein paar Berge rauf und ein paar Berge runter. Der Rest wird über das eigene Tempo reguliert. Das schöne am NBM ist halt die große geschlossene Runde. Dieses Punkt zu Punkt beim GRC hat so gewisse organisatorische Hürden.

Ansonsten war es doch echt spaßig gestern. Ich war recht dankbar um mein Mudflap vorne. So war das Gesicht fast ganz sauber am Ende. Kein Dreck in den Augen. Wenigstens war es nicht kalt und das wenige an Regen war jetzt auch nicht so schlimm. 

Was echt schade war: der Weg von Chaschuna runter. Der war bei mir ja schon sowas von zusammengefahren und matschig, das es nicht unbedingt ein Vergnügen war. Bei Trockenheit könnte der wirklich spaßig sein.

Top organisiert, da muss man dem Veranstalter wirklich loben. Allerdings, war dieses rosa Isodrink Gedöns wirklich die einzige Verpflegung im Ziel? Na gut, es gab noch den Grill mit der ewig langen Schlange, aber normalerweise gibt es doch immer noch dür die Zieleinläufer Wurstsemmeln o.ä. Habe das noch nie nicht bei einem Marathon gehabt. Oder ist das in der CH nicht üblich, bin da noch nicht so oft gefahren.


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. August 2014)

Kleines Video zu gestern, wobei an es mit dem Pathos auch etwas übertreiben kann. Und ich finde, es war viel batziger, wie da rüber kommt.


----------



## baloo (31. August 2014)

Allegra
fand das Rennen schon ziemlich hart, zumindest auf der grossen Runde. Der tiefe Boden und der Regen hat einem schon ganz schön zugesetzt (zumindest bei mir). Die Abfahrt vom Chaschauna fand ich super, nur leider waren auch sehr viele "Fussgänger" unterwegs. Die Zeiten waren bei vielen um einiges länger, als in den "trockenen" Jahren.
Aber mit Sicherheit nächstes Jahr wieder, so eine super Veranstaltung in einer absolut phänomenalen Natur.


----------



## minihbmichi (31. August 2014)

Die zielverplegung habe ich auch gesucht


----------



## bergfloHD (1. September 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Allegra
> fand das Rennen schon ziemlich hart, zumindest auf der grossen Runde. Der tiefe Boden und der Regen hat einem schon ganz schön zugesetzt (zumindest bei mir). Die Abfahrt vom Chaschauna fand ich super, nur leider waren auch sehr viele "Fussgänger" unterwegs. Die Zeiten waren bei vielen um einiges länger, als in den "trockenen" Jahren.
> Aber mit Sicherheit nächstes Jahr wieder, so eine super Veranstaltung in einer absolut phänomenalen Natur.



Klingt gut, dann hoffe ich auf ein trockenes 2015, vielleicht können wir ja das Wetter aus Kalifornien importieren, da müsste Biken derzeit geil sein 
Nach GRC dieses Jahr kann mich echt nix mehr schocken (außer Salzkammerguttrophy). Die große Runde müsste dann mit einmal Malletrainingslager locker zu packen sein...


----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Seite 12 im Programmheft (Homepage-Startseite, rechts unteen, ISSUU Publikation)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316514


 
Das war aber nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Der Schlussfahrer hat auch auf den letzten 20 KM noch Fahrer vor 18 Uhr aus dem Rennen genommen! Man sollte also in S´chanf noch min. 40 Minuten vor dem Zeitlimit durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (2. September 2014)

Ist jemand von euch den Marathon mit der XX1 gefahren. Falls ja, welches Kettenblatt habt ihr vorne montiert 30, 32 oder gar 34er?


----------



## bergfloHD (19. August 2015)

Fährt denn jemand dieses Jahr mit, bin dabei, hoffe mal das Wetter wird besser als die aktuelle Vorhersage...


----------



## JensL (19. August 2015)

Yep, bin auch angemeldet. Gestern sah die Prognose noch gut aus. 
Also mal Abwarten


----------



## EDA (19. August 2015)

Ich will mitfahren. Hotel ist gebucht. Allerdings warte ich die Wetterprognose noch ab bevor ich mich anmelde. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markus`sStorck (20. August 2015)

Hallo!
Ich überlege auch den Marathon mitzufahren, wahrscheinlich die Jauerstrecke. Komme ich mit meinem 32er Blatt vorn und XX1 hin? Chaschauna muss man ja eh schieben. Müsste sonst extra noch ein 30er bestellen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. August 2015)

Weiß jetzt nicht was die Jauerstrecke ist, bin aber letztes Jahr die Langstrecke gefahren. Kann mich eigentlich an keine steile Rampe erinnern. Alles recht "gemächlich". Bis auf natürlich C.

Bin jetzt kein XX1 Fahrer, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das zwei Zähne weniger vorne einen Unterschied machen werden.

Bin selber dieses Jahr nicht dabei. Ist mir einfach alles zu teuer mittlerweile.


----------



## EDA (20. August 2015)

Ein 32er ist sicherlich ganz gut nach dem Chaschauna. Aber davor wäre ein 30er ganz praktisch. Nach Fuldera ist es etwas steiler. Und beim C. kann man natürlich auch länger fahren bevor man schiebt. Ich würde wohl auf das 30er setzen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MB-Biker (21. August 2015)

Markus`sStorck schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich überlege auch den Marathon mitzufahren, wahrscheinlich die Jauerstrecke. Komme ich mit meinem 32er Blatt vorn und XX1 hin? Chaschauna muss man ja eh schieben. Müsste sonst extra noch ein 30er bestellen.



Hallo Markus

Mit guten Beinen sollte es möglich sei. Ist aber schon einigermassen steil und 700 hm am Stück von Fuldera auf Döss Radond. Ich fahre 2-fach 24/38 und bin an steilen Stellen froh um den kleinen Gang. Chaschauna fahren nur die guten Profis. Viel Vergnügen, die Runde ist von der Natur etwas vom Schönsten.


----------



## baloo (24. August 2015)

fahre ein 30er auf der Langdistanz! Eben mit dem Ziel am C. so lange wie möglich oder ab und zu dazwischen zu fahren!
Wetter soll perfekt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Biker (24. August 2015)

........


----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2015)

Ich wünsch euch viel Glück. Wir werden dieses Jahr alternativ beim Alpenbrevet (Gold) auf Dackelschneidern unterwegs sein.

Robert


----------



## bergfloHD (26. August 2015)

Traut ihr euch bei dem Wetter kurz-kurz zu fahren? Ich überlege noch ob ich eher mein Windbreaker Trikot fahren soll, hat mir letztes Jahr beim GrandRaid beste Dienste geleistet.


----------



## baloo (26. August 2015)

ich würde KU/KU, man friert zwar am Start dann kurz, aber spätestens nach 5-10min nach dem Start hat man warm und hinten raus wirds eh hochsommerlich!


----------



## MB-Biker (26. August 2015)

Ich fahre kurz/kurz. Evtl. am Start noch Ärmlinge, die ich später ins Shirt stecken kann.

PS: Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, kannst man vor dem Start noch einen Effekten-Tasche abgeben.

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich Euch.


----------



## EDA (26. August 2015)

Kurz kurz mit Windweste für die Abfahrten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (29. August 2015)

Windweste und auch Armlinge waren absolut überflüssig, was für ein Wetter, was für eine Landschaft! Aber auch, was für eine Organisation????  Also das sieht man mal wieder was für ein unglaublich gut organisierter Event der Black Forest Ultra Bike ist. Eine Strecke ohne jegliche Kilometerangabe? Kann doch wirklich nicht deren Ernst sein? Ein Biker stürzte auf einer Abfahrt und der Sani wußte nicht in welcher Richtung er den Fahrer suchen soll?! So was kann im Ernstfall böse enden. Es muß ja nicht nach jedem Kilometer eine Tafel stehen aber alle fünf Kilometer sollte doch wirklich drin sein, daß man im Ernstfall Meldung machen kann zwischen km x und y liegt jemand. Getränkeversorgung für die Leute mit nur einer Trinkflasche (betrifft mich nicht Flüssigkeitsmangel absolute Horrorvorstellung für mich deshalb immer zwei volle 0,7er Flaschen nach der Versorgung dabei) war auch grenzwertig, auf dem Weg zum Chaschauna hat's einen fast den Hahn abgedreht… Streckensicherung dasselbe, wo in Kirchzarten an jeder Gefahrenstelle die freiwillige Feuerwehr steht, flattert hier ein Absperrband. Ehrenamt und Helferdienst scheint in der Schweiz nicht besonders angesehen zu sein, das Problem haben auch die Bieler Lauftage.


----------



## bergfloHD (30. August 2015)

elrond schrieb:


> Windweste und auch Armlinge waren absolut überflüssig, was für ein Wetter, was für eine Landschaft! Aber auch, was für eine Organisation????  Also das sieht man mal wieder was für ein unglaublich gut organisierter Event der Black Forest Ultra Bike ist. Eine Strecke ohne jegliche Kilometerangabe? Kann doch wirklich nicht deren Ernst sein? Ein Biker stürzte auf einer Abfahrt und der Sani wußte nicht in welcher Richtung er den Fahrer suchen soll?! So was kann im Ernstfall böse enden. Es muß ja nicht nach jedem Kilometer eine Tafel stehen aber alle fünf Kilometer sollte doch wirklich drin sein, daß man im Ernstfall Meldung machen kann zwischen km x und y liegt jemand. Getränkeversorgung für die Leute mit nur einer Trinkflasche (betrifft mich nicht Flüssigkeitsmangel absolute Horrorvorstellung für mich deshalb immer zwei volle 0,7er Flaschen nach der Versorgung dabei) war auch grenzwertig, auf dem Weg zum Chaschauna hat's einen fast den Hahn abgedreht… Streckensicherung dasselbe, wo in Kirchzarten an jeder Gefahrenstelle die freiwillige Feuerwehr steht, flattert hier ein Absperrband. Ehrenamt und Helferdienst scheint in der Schweiz nicht besonders angesehen zu sein, das Problem haben auch die Bieler Lauftage.



Naja, soo schlimm wars auch nicht. Habe zwei Stürze gesehen und da war jeweils ein Sanitäter da. Bei meinem sind sie zufällig vorbeigelaufen, war aber eh nicht dramatisch.
Getränkeversorgung war super, ich bin nur mit 1 Wasserflasche gefahren und habe nur 1x eine Flasche mehr als halb ausgetrunken. Das war bei der Vaude Trans Schwarzwald am 1. Tag wesentlich schlechter.

Und ich glaube, dass es schon genug Helfer gab, aber zu wenig in den abgelegenen Regionen, das stimmt teils schon. Im Schwarzwald gibts aber auch einfach mehr Dörfer mit eigener FFW, da ist es leichter zu mobilisieren. Tatsächlich wären mehr Aufpasser in der Abfahrt vom Chaschauna gut gewesen.

Die Ausschilderung war doch recht gering, da war ich teils nicht mehr sicher, ob ich noch richtig bin, andererseits hätte man sich ja auch nen GPS Track laden können...


----------



## bergfloHD (30. August 2015)

War ein super schönes Event und das Wetter war ja mal echt der Hammer, so sollte es immer sein. Muss aber noch an meiner Fahrtechnik in diesem Gelände feilen, da habe ich viel Zeit liegen lassen, aber lieber so, als mit nem heftigen Sturz.
Die Landschaft ist einfach der Hammer! 
Aber der Weg ab S-Chanf zieht sich echt wie Kaugummi, da muss man sich eigentlich die meisten Körner für aufsparen.


----------



## baloo (30. August 2015)

Fands auch perfekt, vielleicht etwas zu heiss (auf hohem Niveau gejammert)! 
Verpflegung fand ich Top, bin auch mit einer Flasche gefahren. 
Freu mich jetzt schon aufs nächste Jahr.
Allen gute Erholung!!!


----------



## EDA (30. August 2015)

Ich fand es auch wieder top! Gels und Riegel findet am selten in ausreichender Menge an den Verpflegungen bei anderen Rennen. Und die Verpflegungstellen waren mehr als ausreichend. Mit 2 0,6 Literflaschen habe ich jede 2. Verpflegung ausgelassen. 
Wozu eine Kilometerangabe? Wer fährt schon ohne Tacho? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JensL (31. August 2015)

Sehe es genauso. Ich kann Hitze nicht, aber es war ein Hammer Tag!!! Gibt landschaftlich wohl kaum eine schönere Strecke und die Schinderei am Chaschauna hat zwei Tag später auch was.  Die Abfahrt danach war ebenfalls nur gigantisch!!! Verpflegung und Orga fand ich auch super.


----------



## baloo (31. August 2015)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch wieder top! Gels und Riegel findet am selten in ausreichender Menge an den Verpflegungen bei anderen Rennen. Und die Verpflegungstellen waren mehr als ausreichend. Mit 2 0,6 Literflaschen habe ich jede 2. Verpflegung ausgelassen.
> Wozu eine Kilometerangabe? Wer fährt schon ohne Tacho?
> ent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Geb da @EDA recht, Tacho und Höhenprofilangabe an der Startnummer sollten doch eigentlich problemlos reichen ?!
20 oder 25km vor dem Ziel hab ich aber mal eine Kilometerangabe gesehen!!


----------



## MB-Biker (31. August 2015)

Die Organisation fand ich Top - wie immer. Alle Stunde eine Verpflegungsstation ist absolut ausreichend. Der Körper kann eh nicht mehr als ca. 0.8 DL/h Flüssigkeit aufnehmen. Eine Kilometerauschilderung ist heutzutage wirklich überflüssig, da in der Regel jeder mit Tacho fährt. Auch an der Bike-Transalp gibt es keine. Zur Beschilderung kann ich nur sagen, dass die ganze Strecke hoch offiziell ausgeschildert ist:






Was braucht es denn noch? Ich hatte auch nicht das Gefühl, dass es zu wenig Helfer hatte. Ehrenamtliche Helfer zu finden wird grundsätzlich immer schwieriger. Auch gibt es immer mehr Sport-Events. 

Fazit: Super Rennen gewesen, in einer Traum-Landschaft bei bestem Wetter - was will das Biker-Herz mehr?


----------



## Southbike (13. Juni 2018)

möchte dieses Jahr gerne die Langstrecke mitfahren.
Habe nun mal die Kontrollzeiten auf der Homepage angesehen und die von S-Chanf haben die nun auf 15 Uhr vorverlegt.
Werden diese Kontrollzeiten knallhart auf die Minute genau durchgezogen?
Werden jährlich viele Fahrer aus dem Feld genommen?

Bis nach Zernez kenne ich bereits die Strecke, nur das letzte Stück - sehr zähe, was man hier so liest - ist mir bisher unbekannt.
Obwohl ich dieses Jahr für meine Verhältnisse bisher sehr viel trainiert habe und ziemlich fit bin, habe ich wirklich gewaltigen Respekt vor dieser Langdistanz und die 4000 hm mit dem Hass-Liebe-Berg Chachauna, einen MTB Marathon über seine solche Distanz und Höhenmeter habe ich noch nie gemacht.
bin auch mit dem Rennrad schon 3 Alpenpässe mit 3500 hm gefahren, wobei die letzten 200-300 hm nicht mehr so locker sind.
Daher schrecken mich die 4000 hm mit dem MTB etwas ab, vor allem wenn so ab ca. 3000-3300 hm langsam alles schwer wird - und das sind dann immer noch 700-1000 hm - dazu noch mit dem MTB:


----------



## EDA (14. Juni 2018)

Ich denke schon, dass das hart kontrolliert wird. 
Allerdings sollte es kein großes Problem darstellen, bis 15 Uhr in S-Chanf zu sein. Wenn Du länger brauchst, wäre das eh ein sehr langer Tag - das liefe ja dann auf eine Zielzeit von ca. 18-19 Uhr hinaus. Das macht dann auch keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (15. Juni 2018)

Schließe mich an, wenn man schon Sorge hat die Zielzeiten zu schaffen, sollte man lieber auf eine kürzere Distanz gehen. Der Teil ab Zernez geht noch mal an die Substanz, da sind noch mal Höhenmeter drin. Besonders bei heißem Wetter ist das noch mal ein ganz schönes Brett.


----------



## EDA (15. Juni 2018)

Die letzten 30 km stellen auf jeden Fall eine größere Herausforderung dar als man mit Blick auf das Höhenprofil vermutet. Ich war jedes Mal erstaunt wie platt ich hinten raus war/ wurde.


----------



## Southbike (15. Juni 2018)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass das hart kontrolliert wird.
> Allerdings sollte es kein großes Problem darstellen, bis 15 Uhr in S-Chanf zu sein. Wenn Du länger brauchst, wäre das eh ein sehr langer Tag - das liefe ja dann auf eine Zielzeit von ca. 18-19 Uhr hinaus. Das macht dann auch keinen Spaß mehr.




Danke für den Input
mir ging es eher darum, den Chachauna aus "ökonomischen Gründen" zu schieben, obwohl möglicherweise die Hälfte davon fahrbar wäre - jedoch man dafür extrem viel Körner "verschwenden" würde, die dann auf dem letzten zähen Stück (1000hm) fehlen könnte.
Wenn ich jedoch den Chachauna grossteils schieben sollte, waren meine Bedenken eher dahin die Zwischenzeit in S-Chanf  zu verfehlen bzw. in Zeitprobleme zu kommen.

vor 2 Jahren, ca. 1 Woche vor dem Rennen bin ich Grossteil der Strecke mal abgefahren und am Chachauna hat mich A. Lakata überholt, hat sich wahrscheinlich  ebenfalls auf die Strecke vorbereitet. War schon beeindruckend  zu sehen, wie er  den Chachauna "hochgedrückt" hat - hat sogar nett gegrüsst

18 Uhr Zielzeit bei Start um 7.15 Uhr würde ein brutto Fahrzeit von 10:45 h also ca. 12.5 km/h bedeuten.


----------



## Southbike (15. Juni 2018)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Schließe mich an, wenn man schon Sorge hat die Zielzeiten zu schaffen, sollte man lieber auf eine kürzere Distanz gehen. Der Teil ab Zernez geht noch mal an die Substanz, da sind noch mal Höhenmeter drin. Besonders bei heißem Wetter ist das noch mal ein ganz schönes Brett.



für mich kommt nur die Langdistanz in Frage, ansonsten würde ich den Marathon nicht mitfahren.
Sorge ist die falsche Bezeichnung, habe nur keine richtige Referenz diesbezüglich und daher auch bewusst den Begriff "Respekt" verwendet.
Den letzten Teil ab Zernez kenne ich nicht, habe dies aber schon mehrfach gelesen, was du darüber geschrieben hast - zäh, auf und ab und in doch noch 1000 hm (von der Abfahrt von Chachauna)


----------



## EDA (15. Juni 2018)

Southbike schrieb:


> Danke für den Input
> mir ging es eher darum, den Chachauna aus "ökonomischen Gründen" zu schieben, obwohl möglicherweise die Hälfte davon fahrbar wäre - jedoch man dafür extrem viel Körner "verschwenden" würde, die dann auf dem letzten zähen Stück (1000hm) fehlen könnte.
> Wenn ich jedoch den Chachauna grossteils schieben sollte, waren meine Bedenken eher dahin die Zwischenzeit in S-Chanf  zu verfehlen bzw. in Zeitprobleme zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Den Chachauna komplett hoch zu schieben, ist gar keine so abwegige Strategie. So lange ist der Berg nun auch wieder nicht. So viel Zeit kannst Du beim Schieben also gar nicht verlieren. Lass es eine halbe Stunde sein. Entscheidend ist eher wie Du das Rennen bis dahin angehst. Wenn Du bspw. um 13 Uhr am Fuße des Chachaunas ankommen solltest, dann hast Du wegen dem Zeitlimit eh keine Wahl mehr, ob Du schiebst oder fährst. Dann ist ws. Eile geboten. Und wenn Du um 12 Uhr ankommst, kannst Du es Dir einrichten wie Du willst. 
Den ersten Berg rollt es bspw. sehr gut hoch. Wenn man da konzentriert hochfährt, hat man schon ein gutes Zeitpolster. Wenn man insgesamt auf eine gleichmäßige Belastung achten, kommt man am besten durch. Das heißt also, nicht Konzentration auf den Chachauna und da dann alles raushauen, sondern eher bspw. auch bergab oder in ebenen Passagen immer schön auf Druck und Speed achten. Viele bummeln in leichten Passagen und machen sich dann aber an den Bergen kaputt.


----------



## Southbike (15. Juni 2018)

EDA schrieb:


> Den Chachauna komplett hoch zu schieben, ist gar keine so abwegige Strategie. So lange ist der Berg nun auch wieder nicht. So viel Zeit kannst Du beim Schieben also gar nicht verlieren. Lass es eine halbe Stunde sein. Entscheidend ist eher wie Du das Rennen bis dahin angehst. Wenn Du bspw. um 13 Uhr am Fuße des Chachaunas ankommen solltest, dann hast Du wegen dem Zeitlimit eh keine Wahl mehr, ob Du schiebst oder fährst. Dann ist ws. Eile geboten. Und wenn Du um 12 Uhr ankommst, kannst Du es Dir einrichten wie Du willst.
> Den ersten Berg rollt es bspw. sehr gut hoch. Wenn man da konzentriert hochfährt, hat man schon ein gutes Zeitpolster. Wenn man insgesamt auf eine gleichmäßige Belastung achten, kommt man am besten durch. Das heißt also, nicht Konzentration auf den Chachauna und da dann alles raushauen, sondern eher bspw. auch bergab oder in ebenen Passagen immer schön auf Druck und Speed achten. Viele bummeln in leichten Passagen und machen sich dann aber an den Bergen kaputt.



Danke für deine Tipps.
habe mir nochmals kurz das Höhenprofil angesehen, bis zum BEginn des Chachaunas sind  es  ca 75 km. Bis Livigno wären es grob ca. 71 km
Dann müsste man schneller als ein 15er Schnitt sein, um am "richtigen" Anstieg des Chachaunas bis ca 12 Uhr anzukommen.

https://www.bike-marathon.com/sites/default/files/generic_files/hoehenprofil-vallader.jpg


----------



## gewichtheber (15. Juni 2018)

Ihr macht euch ernsthaft Gedanken, ob man Chachauna besser fährt oder schiebt? Ich bin da im letzten Jahr zum ersten Mal gefahren, im Mittelfeld gelandet. Um mich rum, haben ca. 100 Leute da hoch geschoben und gefahren sind vielleicht zwei.


----------



## EDA (15. Juni 2018)

Mit Fuß des Chachaunas habe ich so km 74 gemeint. Denn da geht es schon kontinuierlich hoch. Wenn Du dort um 13 Uhr bist, kann es schon knapp werden, wenn Du locker hochschiebst. Ich kenne Deine Abfahrtsperformance nicht, aber vom Berg oben nach S-Chanf  muss man schon etwas Zeit einplanen. Also würde ich schon als Zwischenlimit 12:30 bis 13:00 Uhr bis km 74 setzen. Wenn Du bis dahin einen 14er Schnitt fährst, ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass Du mit einem 12,5er Schnitt im Ziel ankommst. 
Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen. Ich habe bspw. für die ersten 71 km 14 Minuten weniger gebraucht als für die restlichen Kilometer.


----------



## gewichtheber (15. Juni 2018)

Das sind halt alles sehr individuelle Angaben. Ich habe bis km 74 fast 50min mehr gebraucht als für den Rest. Mit 12:30-13Uhr am Fuße des Chachauna sollte man hinkommen. Es sei denn, man lässt den Rest der verbliebenen Körner da am Pass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (15. Juni 2018)

vielen Dank Euch beiden für die vielen Tipps und Einschätzungen.
bin nun etwas erleichtert, mit  der Einschätzung 12.30 - 13 Uhr.
bin im Vorfeld immer gerne gut vorbereitet und möchte auch immer wissen, auf was ich mich da einlasse und somit möglichst böse Überraschungen zu vermeiden.

Ist auch verständlich, dass die Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit im 2 Teil nachlässt, da der Chachauna und ebenfalls die Müdigkeit (im 2. Abschnitt) ordentlich auf diese drücken werden.

Bei Herren Fun3 wäre ein Mittelfeldplatz so 8-9 h, das ist natürlich schon sehr gute Zeit.
Siegerzeit 5:33 Lizenzfahrer (2017)


Gerade erst gesehen, in der Rangliste 2016 kann man bei den jeweiligen Fahrern auch die Zwischenergebnisse sehen und da sind einige nach 15 Uhr in S-Chanf angekommen und haben trotzdem ca in 10 h gefinished. Dafür erst 7:21 anstatt 7: 15 gestartet
bzw. in Livigno erst nach 12.30 Uhr
ich glaube 2016 war die Kontrollzeit auch noch 16 Uhr in S-Chanf.

sind ja noch gute 2 Monate bis dahin, schauen wir mal!!


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juni 2018)

Den Chachauna schieben doch die meisten... Du  musst leider damit rechnen, dass du auch nach passieren den Zeitlimits in S-Chanf rausgenommen wirst. Ist uns passiert, obwohl wir mit -20 Min. durch das Zeitlimit gekommen sind. Trotz länglicher Diskussion mit dem Schlussfahrer und Streckenposten sind wir dann privat weitergefahren und sind trotz der Umstände vor offiziellen Zielschluss im Ziel gewesen. Das war jedenfalls für uns das letzet Mal. Scheinen die Schweizer aber gerne zu machen, hab ich in der Schweiz auch schon woanders erlebt, dass Zeitlimits einfach ohne Kommunikation gesetzt werden.


----------



## Southbike (15. Juni 2018)

das ist natürlich ärgerlich, vor allem wenn man trotz allem noch vor Zielschluss finishen sollte.
Das Zeitlimit in S-Chanf war dies noch bei 16 Uhr, oder bereits das neue Limit von 15 Uhr?
das wäre ja sonst der Hammer

aber ganz verstehe ich es nicht, habe mir 2016 bei den ERgebnissen die Zwischenzeiten angesehen und dort sind einige nach 15 Uhr erst in S-Chanf angekommen - vielleicht hängt dies auch jeweils vom Schlussfahrer ab, wie strikt dieser bzw. übereifrig dieser ist.
natürlich sehr, sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Tischgrill (16. Juni 2018)

Die Langstrecke des NBM ist noch die humanste Strecke aller harten Alpenlangstrecken. Ich bin wahrlich nicht sonderlich gut auf solchen Events, aber der NBM hat mir in puncto Zeitlimits keine Probleme bereitet, selbst als ich den mal mit schlechter Tagesform bestritten habe. Da fand ich den Grand Raid BCVS in manchen Punkten heftiger bei ähnlich respekteinflößenden Daten vom Papier her.
Mein Tipp ist, den Chachauna hochzuschieben, ausser man hat eine extrem feudale Bergübersetzung oder ist Profi. Sonst ist das krasse Pumpen eines normalen Hobbyfahrers mit einem normalen Bike bei Trittfrequenz 30 ist eine zu starke Umstellung der Belastung für die Muskulatur. Und die endlosen Kilometer können nach der Chachauna-Abfahrt noch extrem zäh werden, da würde ich mich nicht an dieser Rampe abschießen bloß weil die Biker-Ehre kein Schieben zulässt.


----------



## MB-Biker (21. Juni 2018)

Den NBM bin ich schon sehr oft gefahren. Den Chachauna-Pass schieben sicher 80% oder mehr hoch und zwar schlicht und einfach wegen zu wenig Kapazität. Ich benötigte letztes Jahr genau 1h hoch, tlw. gefahren - mehrheitlich geschoben. Wer um 12.00 Uhr am Einstieg zum Pass ist, schafft eine Zeit von 8'30''. Persönlich finde ich den Restweg von S-Chanf easy, obwohl noch ca. 1000 hm anstehen. Die sind nicht mehr durchgehend steil und gehen mir flüssig von den Pedalen.

Mein Vorschreiber hat recht, ein Grand Raid ist deutlich härter und die Karenzzeiten sind schwieriger einzuhalten.


----------



## Southbike (25. Juni 2018)

Danke für Eure Inputs.
Ich sehe schon, es ist im Leben halt vieles sehr subjektiv und somit auch die Erfahrungen in einem Rennen.
Denke, dass das letzte Stück am S-Chanf für die meisten doch sehr anstrengend ist, nicht wegen dem Profil sondern wegen den bereits vielen hm und km in den Beinen - da werden die "einfachten" Teilabschnitte zur Torture.

Sind ja noch 2 Monate bis dahin, werde dann relativ kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich "bereit" für diesen Marathon bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (25. Juni 2018)

vieles ist auch Kopfsache!
Vor ca. acht Jahren war ich am gleichen Punkt, war damals immer nur die 104Strecke gefahren.
Dann hab ich's einfach mal probiert und seit da, fahr ich an allen Marathons nur noch die Langstrecke.


----------



## Southbike (13. August 2018)

habe auf der offiziellen Internetseite keine Information über die Verpflegung erhalten, gehe mal von Sponsor aus?
In den jeweiligen Verpflegungsstationen sind ausreichend Riegel und Gels vorhanden?
Muss da immer wahnsinnig aufpassen, wegen Lactoseunverträglichkeit.
Besten Dank im voraus


----------



## MB-Biker (13. August 2018)

Southbike schrieb:


> habe auf der offiziellen Internetseite keine Information über die Verpflegung erhalten, gehe mal von Sponsor aus?
> In den jeweiligen Verpflegungsstationen sind ausreichend Riegel und Gels vorhanden?
> Muss da immer wahnsinnig aufpassen, wegen Lactoseunverträglichkeit.
> Besten Dank im voraus




Gels gibt es ganz sicher keine an den Verpflegungsstation. Auch an Riegel kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. August 2018)

Werde die jetzt da auch schon knickrig, bin da vor 4 oder 5 Jahren gefahren. Da gab es an allen VPs Gels ohne Ende in Form von den Sponser Tuben. 

Auf der Homepage ist der VP-Plan eigentlich recht einfach auffindbar 

Schreib denen halt kurz eine Email, was die unter "Festnahrung" verstehen. Wenn man schon zwecks Unverträglichkeit aufpassen muss, vielleicht besser vorher nachfragen.


----------



## Southbike (13. August 2018)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Werde die jetzt da auch schon knickrig, bin da vor 4 oder 5 Jahren gefahren. Da gab es an allen VPs Gels ohne Ende in Form von den Sponser Tuben.
> 
> Auf der Homepage ist der VP-Plan eigentlich recht einfach auffindbar
> 
> Schreib denen halt kurz eine Email, was die unter "Festnahrung" verstehen. Wenn man schon zwecks Unverträglichkeit aufpassen muss, vielleicht besser vorher nachfragen.



Danke dir, habe trotz suchen dann übersehen.


----------



## Southbike (13. August 2018)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> Gels gibt es ganz sicher keine an den Verpflegungsstation. Auch an Riegel kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern.



was gibt es dann? Brot und Wasser?


----------



## baloo (13. August 2018)

Southbike schrieb:


> was gibt es dann? Brot und Wasser?


es gibt Gels und Riegel, alles von Sponsor, manchmal muss man nur nachfragen!
Verpflegung ist generel top!


----------



## Southbike (13. August 2018)

baloo schrieb:


> es gibt Gels und Riegel, alles von Sponsor, manchmal muss man nur nachfragen!
> Verpflegung ist generel top!



Danke dir,
beruhigt mich und hätte mich auch etwas gewundert - ist ja in der Schweiz alles bekanntlich gut organisiert. Aber lieber einmal mehr fragen, anstatt dann wirkllich einen Hungerast oder ähnliches zu erleiden.
kann durchaus verstehen, dass das Zeugs nicht so ausliegt. Habe es in der Alpenchallenge mal miterlebt, da stecken  die Leute an den Verpflegungsstationen gefühlt 20 Gels in die Taschen - anscheinend wenn etwas "kostenlos"  ist, gibt es da bei einigen keine Grenzen


----------



## Tischgrill (13. August 2018)

Ich weiss noch von vor 2Jahren,da gab es vor allem massenhaft Flaschen mit 2 verschiedenen Sponser-Mischungen. An jeder Verpflegung dann die Flaschenberge, fast schon zuviel des Guten.


----------



## EDA (26. August 2018)

Leider nur 47 km dieses Jahr. Ist jemand mitgefahren und kann davon berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2018)

Ne, dafuer bin ich keine 3 Tage von meiner Family weg.


----------



## derHector (3. September 2018)

EDA schrieb:


> Leider nur 47 km dieses Jahr. Ist jemand mitgefahren und kann davon berichten?


Bin gemeinsam mit meiner Frau gefahren. Waren die letzten 47km Schotter ab S'chanf. Aus sportlicher Sicht schade, aber das OK wollte wohl auf Nummer sicher gehen. Wetter war dann besser als erwartet. 

Von der Organisation und Logistik wurde der Backup Plan aber super umgesetzt.


----------



## Southbike (1. September 2019)

Der Traum bzw. die Idee den Nationalpark Marathon mitzufahren besteht mittlerweile seit ca 12 Jahren, nun habe ich es gestern durchgezogen bzw. mir diesen Traum erfüllt..
Der Marathon bzw. die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist sehr schnell, habe ich völlig falsch eingeschätzt  und somit war meine Endzeit doch recht passabel. Ich persönlich fand den Eiger vor ca 3 Wochen deutlich härter, obwohl kürzer.
Danke nochmals alle, die mir in den letzten Jahren Tipps gegeben haben.


----------

